
NYT sues FCC, says it hid evidence of Russia meddling in net neutrality repeal - ascold
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/did-russia-meddle-with-net-neutrality-comments-nyt-sues-fcc-to-find-out/
======
benlorenzetti
> As we've reported, the FCC falsely claimed that an outage in its public
> comment system was caused by multiple DDoS attacks, when in fact the outage
> was caused by the FCC's inability to handle an influx of pro-net neutrality
> comments. The comment system was also overrun with bots and comments that
> were fraudulently submitted in people's names without their knowledge.

